# Anyone going to Copake?



## pedal4416 (Apr 7, 2010)

I used to go every year but then I moved to Wisconsin. I will be making a special trip out to spend the day with my father and spend all my cash on old bikes. Anyone going? Are you bringing some cool stuff that i should save for?


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll be there. Bought some stuff out of a long closed bike shop. Mostly aftermarket stuff. Balloon and middleweight fenders (some still in the wrappers), pedals, mirrors, miscellaneous hardware, chains (in original boxes), a chainguard or two, a 40s Rollfast horn tank, etc. Not yet sure what I'm bringing for bikes. Probably a late 60s Schwinn Continental and a late 40s ladies Roadmaster (rough but with a decent set of peaked fenders), and possibly a nice original Columbia Playbike. Maybe some other stuff too as space allows.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm going. Went last year and had a great time. Seeing all the auction items is like going to a museum.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 13, 2010)

walter branche ,, on the scene thursday afternoon, if you do not go to copake ,, go to memory lane the next weekend ,,and ann arbor.. live the collector dream ,, at least once .. wpb .. wbranche@cfl.rr.com 407 656 9840


----------

